# Favorite Food Stops - New Jersey



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I thought I would start this thread to see what are everyone's favorite places to stop for a food break on their rides. 

I set a goal for this year that I would hit 50 different places, and so far I've hit 39, so I'm looking for some suggestions. I'm mainly talking about places that would be considered biker-friendly, such as a deli, coffee shop, country store, etc. I don't count places like convenience stores, fast food restaurants (with the exception of Dunkin Donuts), gas stations. Pizzerias are OK as long as they sell by the slice. To me, "biker friendly" would simply be a good selection of food (e.g. fresh baked goodies, fresh coffee, sports drinks), good location (on or close to roads that cyclists typically ride on), available indoor bathroom, and some degree of ambiance (e.g. a nice place for a group to sit & relax, preferably outdoors). I mostly ride the Hunterdon-Warren-Bucks PA area.

Here's my list so far.

SERGEANTSVILLE GENERAL STORE
MARIA'S - FRENCHTOWN
CARVERSVILLE GENERAL STORE - PA
BORO BEAN - HOPEWELL
BRASS CASTLE DELI
FIG TREE MARKET - RIEGELSVILLE, PA
STANTON MOUNTAIN GENERAL STORE
SKOOGY'S - BELVIDERE
OLDWICK GENERAL STORE
ROJO'S - LAMBERTVILLE
STOCKTON GENERAL STORE.
WOOD GLEN GENERAL STORE
LEBANON BORO DELI
CAROUSEL - RINGOES
NYKUNS A-TREAT - RT 46 VIENNA
CALIFON GENERAL STORE
THE BAKERY - MILFORD
ZEEK'S - LOMASONS GLEN
HAMPTON JUNCTION
GALASSO'S - FRENCHTOWN
DUKES - PITTSTOWN
WHITEHOUSE GENERAL STORE
LUMBERVILLE GENERAL STORE - PA
COCO LUXE - PEAPACK
VICKY'S - SERGEANTSVILLE
GRONSKY'S - HIGH BRIDGE
HILLTOP DELI - HIGH BRIDGE
THE DONUT FATORY - WASHINGTON
HOMESTEAD GENERAL STORE - UPPER BLACK EDDY, PA
BLACK RIVER GENERAL STORE - POTTERSVILLE
GARDENVILLE GENERAL STORE - PA
CITI SPOT - CLINTON
OSCAR'S DELI - CALIFON
WARREN GLEN DELI
BEX - CALIFON
POINT PLEASANT DELI - PA
JERZIES PIZZA - PATTENBURG
MARINELLI'S - CROTON
FLEMINGTON BAGEL CO. - CROTON


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I've been to a bunch of those. I don't think there's any I could add to your list. 
It would be nice if you included website or map links to those. Always looking for new destinations.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How'd I forget this one. Brig O?doon Coffee House - Ottsville, PA | Yelp


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Impressive list. My short list includes a couple of those. 
Bex Cafe in Califon. By far my favorite. Bike racks and free water cooler outfront. Back entrance to bathroom. Great staff. The Taylor Ham, egg and cheese is tough to turn down but a little heavy with 40+ miles home. 
& Grain in Garwood. Not my usual route but excellent food if in the area. 
Cesar ' s Deli in Peapack. Low key, very bike friendly, sometimes gives groups free water bottles in exchange for pics on the wall. 
Coco Luxe in Peapack. 
Old wick General Store in Oldwick. Great cookies. Nice patio. 
Black River General Store in Pottersville.
Tito ' s Burritos in Summit. Actually have some healthy options.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

tlg said:


> How'd I forget this one. Brig O?doon Coffee House - Ottsville, PA | Yelp


I've been there, but not yet this year. My beef with this place is that it's really slow. To simply get a cup of coffee you have to have a "barista" prepare it for you. The last time i was there was with a small group of maybe 5 and I swear I must have waited for 10 minutes just for a simple cup of coffee. I have the same gripe with Boro Bean in Hopewell.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I wasn't too impressed with Bex Cafe. The one time I was there this year I thought the coffee was tasteless. The brownie was good but pricey. I prefer the Califon General Store in that town.

As for Coco Luxe, I don't get why it is so popular with cyclists in that area. Expensive pastries, limited seating, slow service. Never been to Cesar's - will have to check it out.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I wasn't too impressed with Bex Cafe. The one time I was there this year I thought the coffee was tasteless. The brownie was good but pricey. I prefer the Califon General Store in that town.
> 
> As for Coco Luxe, I don't get why it is so popular with cyclists in that area. Expensive pastries, limited seating, slow service. Never been to Cesar's - will have to check it out.


Must say, I don't remember the coffee. Didn't like the general store in Califon. 

Coco Luxe is kind of like Cheers for the spandex crowd, where everybody knows your name. I will go there if I want to be social. Cesar's if I just need supplies. I do want to try their empanadas, but not really sure how that would sit before a run up Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Forgot to add

Gabriel's Fountain in Martinsville for ice cream
Warren Bagels in Warren. Try the French Toast bagel but not the one to stuff innthe jersey.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I would add Ye Olde Sub Base on Main St (29 Main St) in Clinton; especially good if you are hungry. Take your sandwich and eat it over by the bridge.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I've been there, but not yet this year. My beef with this place is that it's really slow. To simply get a cup of coffee you have to have a "barista" prepare it for you. The last time i was there was with a small group of maybe 5 and I swear I must have waited for 10 minutes just for a simple cup of coffee. I have the same gripe with Boro Bean in Hopewell.


Never had that problem there.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else but my favorite food stop is NONE. I go out to ride. If I want good food I put it in my jersey pockets !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

greg12666 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but my favorite food stop is NONE. I go out to ride. If I want good food I put it in my jersey pockets !!!!!!!!!!


Good for you!!!!!!!!!!!

FYI... there's more than one method/reason for riding a bike.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

greg12666 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but my favorite food stop is NONE. I go out to ride. If I want good food I put it in my jersey pockets !!!!!!!!!!


You must be one of these guys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OhUJywiSUE


----------



## Movnmik (Sep 5, 2014)

AlanE said:


> You must be one of these guys
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OhUJywiSUE


+10. :thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> You must be one of these guys
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OhUJywiSUE


THat hero looks good. Might have to stop at the Hickory Tree Deli in Chatham and pick up a sloppy joe for the next ride.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love stopping at Bunburys in Piermont for their Turkey Bang wrap and chocolate muffin. I also like stopping at Cove Deli for their Turkey sandwiches and friendly service. Lastly the apples at the Orchards of Conklin can't be beat.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

A couple additional / recent coffee stops, both highly recommended:

Harvest Cafe - High Bridge
Factory Fuel - Flemington


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> A couple additional / recent coffee stops, both highly recommended:
> 
> Harvest Cafe - High Bridge
> Factory Fuel - Flemington


Have to keep those in mind. Although the groups I ride with now don't head south nearly as often as I used too. Remember a little stop on 31 in Flemington I used to stop at by car when I commuted that way. Forget the name but gluttonous sandwiches.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm way over in the reed grass, nothin fancy on most of my rides, but you can't beat the Quick Stop in Leonardo!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> I'm way over in the reed grass, nothin fancy on most of my rides, but you can't beat the Quick Stop in Leonardo!
> 
> View attachment 301580


I thought you meant the chain. I wish we had WaWa's up in North/Central Jersey. I would love their pretzels on a ride.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> I thought you meant the chain. I wish we had WaWa's up in North/Central Jersey. I would love their pretzels on a ride.


I'm definitely in Wawa territory. A big salty pretzel sounds great for a long ride! I never thought of that... Quick Stop isn't a chain kind of store. It's a unique little place that got Leonardo some attention in Clerks.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> I'm definitely in Wawa territory. A big salty pretzel sounds great for a long ride! I never thought of that... Quick Stop isn't a chain kind of store. It's a unique little place that got Leonardo some attention in Clerks.


I think I was thinking of Quick Check. Kind of a Wawa knock off.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> I think I was thinking of Quick Check. Kind of a Wawa knock off.


I never though the similarity was an accident... LOL!


----------

